# Dog shows in Ireland



## marcellaf (4 Dec 2008)

Hi, I'm hoping to buy a dog in the next few months but want to be sure I get the right/suitable one for our lives/situation/house.
I like the idea of going to a few dog shows to get an overview of the different dogs available, talk to owners etc.

I've been on to the Irish Kennel club site and notice that there are regular dog shows around the country, with a big special event happening next May in the RDS.  What I would like to know is this - at the regular dog shows, can anyone turn up to just be a spectator?  Or must you have your own dog to enter?  Also, the shows mentioned on the website dont give exact location.

Can anyone advise?  What is the 'scene' like for this in Ireland?

I had planned and hoped to go to Crufts but cutbacks put paid to that


----------



## truthseeker (4 Dec 2008)

Just over 30% of dogs that pass through the ISPCA shelters are pedigrees, it would be better to give an unwanted pedigree a home than buy a puppy off a breeder, also the ISPCA will work with you to find a dog of the correct temperment and energy levels for your needs/situation - plus educate you on care and offer follow up info if needed.

On the subject of dog shows - if they are public shows I believe that you CAN go as a spectator, they sell tickets to these events like any other. I went to Pet Expo in the RDS a couple of months ago and it was a public event.


----------



## Celtwytch (4 Dec 2008)

Some good advice from Truthseeker, but not a bad idea to attend dog shows, if you can.  I don't know for sure if you can attend as a spectator, but I'm sure you can find out if you contact some of the organisers.  This site www.showdogsireland.com gives listings of events - including the locations - and contact details.

By the way, Pet Expo wasn't a dog show; it was more of a trade show type of thing, with talks, demonstrations, and loads of dealers selling stuff for all manner of pets.


----------



## marcellaf (4 Dec 2008)

The local ISPCA was not particularly helpful when I went in to them before.  I had offered my services as a walker or just to go in and help out for an hour or two each weekend but they never got back to me on it.  I will try them again as maybe they were just under severe pressure back then.


----------



## truthseeker (4 Dec 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> By the way, Pet Expo wasn't a dog show; it was more of a trade show type of thing, with talks, demonstrations, and loads of dealers selling stuff for all manner of pets.


 
You are correct - although they did have an 'arena' type area where they did the kind of stuff you see at regular dog shows. Plus they had breeders there showing their dogs and allowing contact and providing info.

The 'just over 30%' figure I quoted was from the latest leaflet that I received from my local DSPCA - I have no doubt that statistic is probably true of a lot of shelters, there are many animal welfare organisations that might be worth giving a call to regarding adopting an unwanted pedigree.

I dont mean to come across as 'dont go to to a breeder, rescue a dog' but unless you plan on breeding or showing the dog yourself then a pedigree from a local shelter would be just as good a pet. 

Incidently - do you 'need' a purebred dog or is it just personal choice? Because in terms of longevity, a good immune system and temperment a crossbreed is often a great choice.


----------



## truthseeker (4 Dec 2008)

marcellaf said:


> I've been on to the Irish Kennel club site and notice that there are regular dog shows around the country, with a big special event happening next May in the RDS. What I would like to know is this - at the regular dog shows, can anyone turn up to just be a spectator? Or must you have your own dog to enter? Also, the shows mentioned on the website dont give exact location.


 
Looks like you can book this, seems to be a public event:

[broken link removed]


----------



## marcellaf (4 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.  Unfortunately the big event in May clashes with something else that we have on that weekend 

I never mentioned about buying a purebred - doesn't particularly bother me.  Although ok, I guess I'm not going to see too many 'mutts' at dog shows probably eh? 

I'll get on to some of the people mentioned on the Irish Kennel club website & go from there.  Guess I was also looking for a few different days out aswell, should have mentioned that too!


----------



## truthseeker (4 Dec 2008)

I assumed you wanted a purebred because you mentioned dog shows - as you say there wont be many 'mutts' at them 

Myself and himself often visit the local shelter to interact with the animals, and there are some other shelters that you can do that in too.

You may also think about contacting local groomers and asking their experiences with various breeds (we met a crowd of lady groomers at Pet Expo and they were the NICEST people and full of knowledge about different temperments).

I would also advise you to get a hold of The Dog Whisperer dvds - Cesar Milan is amazing with dogs of all types, we have watched all the different series's and learned loads - I have no affiliation, just love the programs.


----------



## gipimann (4 Dec 2008)

I've been at several dog shows this year (and I'm not a dog owner), so you don't have to have a dog to get in!

Not sure where you are, marcellaf, but there are 2 dog shows coming up in the National Show Centre, Cloghran (near Dublin Airport) on Sunday 7th and Sunday 14th December.   There's usually an entrance fee, and you can spend the day wandering around looking at the various breeds on show.    I've been to 2 in Cloghran and they're quite interesting.  Dress for the outdoors though!


----------



## truthseeker (4 Dec 2008)

Gipiman - do you need tickets for them in advance?
Is there any link you can post with directions/info?


----------



## shootingstar (4 Dec 2008)

Hi there, 

I do a "little" bit of part time for the animal care society (bit of fundraising etc). I would honestly go down along the route of rescuing a dog from one of their shelters. Some of these animals are very gentle and come from disturbing backgrounds. just think of the loving home that you`ll be giving a dog - who clearly deserves one. 

SS


----------



## iggy (4 Dec 2008)

I completely agree with Shootingstar regarding dog ownership. I hate to think of people buying `farmed` dogs when there are so many unfortunate, beautiful, loving animals in shelters put to sleep ie. deliberately killed, to make way for these artificially bred dogs.
I have always had a dog and would ask people looking for one to go to your local shelter (or vet) and give a home to an animal which would otherwise be destroyed.
If you are hell bent on a dog for show you can leave your name with the shelter as they often have pedigree dogs too and they will contact you when one comes in.


----------



## gipimann (4 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Gipiman - do you need tickets for them in advance?
> Is there any link you can post with directions/info?


 
No, I just turned up and paid in the car park.

Celtwytch posted the link to Show Dogs Ireland which lists upcoming shows, though I can't find any link to directions on the site!

Edit: Try this link to Golden Pages (find on map) service for Cloghran. The show centre is just about where the red dot marked "Cloghran" is, close to the Coachman's Inn pub on the road to Swords

Link


----------

